# Wyoming changes rules for turkey firearms



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming changed the regulation regarding legal calibers for taking wild turkey to "*any shotgun, center-fire firearm or .17 HMR or larger rimfire firearm with an overall cartridge length greater than one (1) inch.*"


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Does that mean you can use the "Thunderboomer"?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I would opt either for a .50 BMG or a 2 gauge shotgun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy smokes, I can hit dimes at 100 yards with my HMR. That would be really fun


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

....brilliant


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wy is the only Western state that I don't hunt so I am not completely familiar with the regs..so, have they always allowed rifles to take turkey?

Definitely will help out the harvest numbers, no need to try and call them in, just blaze away from a couple hundred yards...that's soo Wyoming.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If only they could change the goose and crane regulations to allow the same thing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Holy smokes, I can hit dimes at 100 yards with my HMR. That would be really fun
> 
> -DallanC


I need to get me one of those .17 HMR's. Do they have solid point ammo or just the expanding ammo for them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*soo Wyoming*



BPturkeys said:


> Wy is the only Western state that I don't hunt so I am not completely familiar with the regs..so, have they always allowed rifles to take turkey?
> 
> Definitely will help out the harvest numbers, no need to try and call them in, just blaze away from a couple hundred yards...that's soo Wyoming.


Yep, in Wyoming we hunt turkeys just like we do deer and antelope; road hunting. Next hurdle is those pesky shooting hours.

God bless 'Merica you all.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The addition of the .17HMR is this year's regulation change. 

I was gonna work up a 1,000-yard turkey load for my 338 RUM, but screw it, I'll hunt turkeys in Utah...with a shotgun.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

'course, Wy didn't invent rifles for turkeys by a lone ways. Been poppin'em off with rifled stuff for a long time back East. Most states aren't allowing rifles these days for various reasons, a lot of 'em safety, some of 'em cause over harvesting. 
The .22 Hornet was the ultimate turkey gun for years, then came the .222 Rem. I think the .17HMR would be a sweet turkey killer...ifin you were inclined to use a rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> 'course, Wy didn't invent rifles for turkeys by a lone ways. Been poppin'em off with rifled stuff for a long time back East. Most states aren't allowing rifles these days for various reasons, a lot of 'em safety, some of 'em cause over harvesting.
> The .22 Hornet was the ultimate turkey gun for years, then came the .222 Rem. I think the .17HMR would be a sweet turkey killer...ifin you were inclined to use a rifle.


Yeah, Illinois, Iowa and Missouri had a .23 caliber limit and the cartridge had to be "so" many inches long. I don't know what their rules are these days.

I'd love to turkey hunt with a .22 Hornet and some of my 25s like the .25 Remington, the 25-20 Win, 25-35, or the 256 Win Mag.

The 5mm Rem Mag would be perfect.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know nobody does it now days, but back then I've known guys to take an accasional Pine Hen with his high power during the deers hunt. The trick was ta just cut their throat and not spoil any meat. Of course, here again, that was the old days we're talking about.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> I know nobody does it now days, but back then I've known guys to take an accasional Pine Hen with his high power during the deers hunt. The trick was ta just cut their throat and not spoil any meat. Of course, here again, that was the old days we're talking about.


Oh ya I'm with ya. The old days for sure. No one in thier right minds would do that now. We are all a bunch of sweet hearts now and would never take a pine hen with the incorrect fireaem and then stash it in their pack during the deer hunt because the grouse season is open


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I know nobody does it now days, but back then I've known guys to take an accasional Pine Hen with his high power during the deers hunt. The trick was ta just cut their throat and not spoil any meat. Of course, here again, that was the old days we're talking about.


It is still legal in Colorado to do that and you can even take out your pellet rifle or slingshot.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> It is still legal in Colorado to do that and you can even take out your pellet rifle or slingshot.


This is as it should be. Now I never was much of a shot with a slingshot...formally known as a "flipper"...but my dad, a kid that grew up along the banks of the Missouri river with a flipper in his back pocket, could knock a bar of soap off a pump handle from 20 paces nearly every shot.


----------

